# LCD monitor under 9k!!!!!!!



## pein137 (Nov 16, 2010)

hiiiiiiiii guyzz!!!!!!!
plz suggest me 19 inch LCD monitor under 9k......
i will b taking it in a 1 month time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Since ur budget is 9k take a look at this BenQ G2220HD for 7.9k n lemme know wat u think of it.


----------



## pein137 (Nov 19, 2010)

my budget is gone nw 2 maximum 8k.....LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 19, 2010)

BenQ G2220HD will be the  best buy for you. 1080p at 7.9k is a great deal.


----------



## Aathitha (Nov 19, 2010)

hi

i am new to computer world, just i would like to buy a desktop computer with the range of 20000/- only (intel processor - 500 Gb hard disc)

can anyone give a suggestion to purchase PC...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 19, 2010)

Aathitha said:


> hi
> 
> i am new to computer world, just i would like to buy a desktop computer with the range of 20000/- only (intel processor - 500 Gb hard disc)
> 
> ...



Don't post everywhere on the forum. Its Hard Disk not Hard Disc and thank God you didn't write Hard Dick


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 19, 2010)

^^...Nice 1 *bassam904*!!


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2010)

Aathitha said:


> hi
> 
> i am new to computer world, just i would like to buy a desktop computer with the range of 20000/- only (intel processor - 500 Gb hard disc)
> 
> ...


Start a new thread here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/


----------



## giprabu (Nov 23, 2010)

Benq G2220HD is available @7.3k.. 
Best vfm


----------



## mkumar (Nov 24, 2010)

Go with LED not LCD


----------

